
Nutshell  SXSW: what $100k gets you - andyfowler
http://www.nutshell.com/blog/2014/03/sxsw-wrapup/
======
andrewsardone
As an engineer on the team, I was skeptical about working the booth. I'm much
more comfortable staying heads down writing code, iterating on designs, and
just staying focused on building the product. But it was a good experience to
get out and talk to people about Nutshell, and listen to what they have to say
about CRM.

------
danieljeff
Can you make an attempt at quantifying the ROI? Obviously will be easier to do
at +6 months and +12 months but can you speak to your expectations?

~~~
andyfowler
We'll definitely be trying to do this in a few months, when we get an idea for
what kind of general bump we saw in trials / signups. But a larger part of
this endeavor was beyond direct sales.

Personally, I met a NYT reporter who's prepping a story on small-business CRM,
I met the person in charge of CRM for Sony Music, and . Several of our larger
customers stopped by and saw us as the mature, growing company that we are.

We had a great conversation with the CTO of one of our competitors at a meetup
of The Small Business Web.

We're prepping to launch a rebooted Zendesk integration, and we bumped into
their sales team at a bar one night.

It'll be several months before we can put a harder figure on those
interactions, but we'd never be able to buy them on Adwords.

I'd love to hear from our peers on the value they're able to gain from this
kind of thing!

------
karstenrowe
Meeting Nutshell users and the wider market; I personally feel better placed
to make informed design decisions.

